# Mahindra E Max 25 HST will not go Forward or Reverse



## Jim Fournier (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello All
Last night I was plowing my Driveway and going in Reverse and Heard a Banging Sound. Now the Tractor will not move in Forward or Reverse. Ended up pushing it into the Garage to check it out. Engine is running fine and when I press on either Forward or Reverse Pedal nothing happens.

I Called a Mahindra Dealer and he said to chek the springs attached to the pedals both sprngs were there I also checked and it looks like all the linkage is attached and moving.

I did notice the 4WD Off to On lever seems to move more freely then it has done in the past but it looks like the linkage is all there and moving.

Tractor is around 3 years old with 133 hours.

Anyone else have or heard of any issues like this.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jim, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

To me, the "banging" sound you heard just before it quit moving indicates an internal problem. If it was an external problem, I think that you would have spotted it right off. Check your powertrain warranty right away. Hopefully, your warranty coverage is good for 5 years.


----------



## Jim Fournier (Jan 18, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Jim, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> To me, the "banging" sound you heard just before it quit moving indicates an internal problem. If it was an external problem, I think that you would have spotted it right off. Check your powertrain warranty right away. Hopefully, your warranty coverage is good for 5 years.


Thank you

I went to my Local Dealer Today 40 miles and spoke with them and set up an appointment for 1/31/2018 for a Service Rep come out to my house. He also thinks it is a powertrain issue.

I purchased this unit in 8/2014 so it is 3 1/2 years and I got the 0% Interest for 5 years and 5 year Warranty so hopefully this will be covered but when I paid this off early 2 1/2 years I did receive a letter from Mahindra saying I had no more Warranty so I might have to fight on this one.

To me the sound almost sounded like when your U-Joints on a drive shaft clunking sound. And today I was walking around my driveway where it broke to see if I could find any tyoe of springs or parts on the ground which I didn't.

My Original Dealer where I purchased this is no longer a Dealer for Mahindra but this other dealer is closer to my house than the original.

The Dealer said he will run my serial number and call me back to see if this is covered. What I hate is now I do not have a Plow for the winter and dealer said repair could be up to 4 weeks so that brings me into March if I am lucky to get this back.

I am going to remove the snow plow and Plow mount tommorow and crawl around to see if I can find anything else until they arrive in 2 weeks to look at it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Let us know how this turned out for you.


----------

